# The differences between city folks and country folks



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

NOTE: Please do not take anything in this post too seriously, it is said tongue-firmly-in-cheek.

I am a country boy. 

Chances are real good that if you live in a town, my town is smaller. If you live on a farm or homestead, chances are real good that unless that farm is in the western great plains or the mountain west, where I live is less populated than where you live. This is both good and bad.

Before I go any further, let me explain the difference between city folks and country folks. If you live in a county that has four or fewer stoplights that actually change colors (not just blinking red or yellow lights) you are DEFINITELY country folks. If you live in a county that can fit everybody who lives there inside your State University's basketball arena and not have anybody seated in the second deck or higher, you are country folks. Pretty much any county who's biggest town is less than 10,000 people (as long as you don't actually live within 5 miles of that town) you are country folks. If you DO live in that town, you are kinda country folks but we know you ain't REALLY country folks.

If you live within commuting distance for work of a small city (or larger), you are city folks. Suburbs? City folks. If you have any of the following in your town, you are city folks: Circuit City, Staples, or have BOTH Home Depot & Lowes, you are city folks.

Ain't nothing wrong with being city folks, unless y'all try to pretend you are country folks... just like their ain't nothing wrong with being a hick, just don't try to pretend you are "all that"... you ain't, you're a 'billy.

There's good country folk and there's good city folk. One type of folk is just as good as the other.

But if you gotta understand we are different, us country folk from you city folk.

Y'all say things like it's "about 15 minutes away". Country folks don't say minutes, we say miles. It may be 8 miles but that road is twisty, it could take 20 minutes and that's if you don't get behind a tractor or the Carson's cows aren't out again. 

Y'all don't understand that when we give directions like "Turn west at the four-way stop" that means THE four-way stop... cause you ain't gonna see more than one of them.

Y'all don't understand that even if the locals drive through that very same four-way stop at 5 MPH you had better come to a COMPLETE stop and sit your out-of-state-plates wearing ass still for a couple full seconds cause the local cop's known us for his whole life but he sure don't know you and the boss has been after him to write some more tickets.... 

We country folks don't have sense enough when we visit the city to not stop and say howdy and talk about the weather with every single person we meet. 

We haven't figured out that "Oh, you were SERIOUS about not parking next to that fire hydrant?"

We understand that locking our car is something we do in the city, but when we get a note from the cops on our windshield telling us that they could see valuables uncovered in our car we are just as likely to say "So what?"

Y'all don't understand that going to WalMart means driving to a town 30 miles away, and that McDonalds is something the kids get once a month the one time they are in town. 

You don't go to our local grocery store and ask about the grass fed beef, the non-gmo grains & the organic section? You want something organic? Look in the freezer. 

You want to go out to lunch? You go to THE cafe. It ain't hard where to choose, there's only one in the county. 

In the city, you can drive any where you like, and nobody thinks anything of it. Out here, you can drive down any road you like but 1) you had better not turn down a road that has one mailbox on it unless you got business with the family that lives there or you are driving the school bus and 2) if you see the road turn from gravel to mud, you better just stop and back up unless you got a 4 wheel drive with tires that whine on the highway... otherwise, you ain't getting out till it hardens up and AAA don't come out that way.

If it's deer season, and you are driving down a gravel road, you better keep it at 30 MPH and don't stop and stare out your window looking for bucks. Ain't nobody out here got a sense of humor about road hunters. 

You don't need to worry about gangs jacking your car, but if you are driving down the highway at night and are coming up to the top of the hill, you need to slow down cause there's a good chance there's an Amish in a buggy just over the other side, and those things are the dickens to see at night, even with the flashers. 

High school sports are a big deal to city people if their kids are playing. High school sports are just plain a big deal to country folks. We don't like them people very much from the next town over, they are all stuck up and snooty. Have no idea why they think the same thing about us.

Radio's real easy out here in the country, you can pick one of the 3 stations that are in range... you got talk, you got country or you got classic rock (old stuff from the 70's, probably hear Sammy Hagar twice an hour). You listen at noon to any station to find out who died and when services are. You probably know them, and if you go to the graveside services, take some extra flowers because you've got your own people buried out there to stop by and visit.

City folks can say whatever they want about anybody pretty well with very little chance of problems. Country folks, you gotta watch badmouthing somebody unless you KNOW their entire linage out to third cousin... cause the minute you do bad-mouth somebody, you find out the person you told was their daughter in law or the nephew they raised after his parents passed... 

We all like the same pro sports teams you do, but we don't go to the games like you do... for y'all it's just a hop, skip and a jump and we are 4 hours away... We get our sports on TV (except for local stuff/our own kids).

When you need car repairs, it's a big deal to choose the mechanic/garage/etc. Not out in the country, cause there's only two of them and they are both good. All the guys who tried garages and weren't went out of business in 6 months, because you know word gets around.

Country folks have two parades a year, one for Homecoming and one for our local festival. If you get stuck waiting, you may as well get out and watch because we don't have side streets where you can just drive around it. 

Hospitals? That's a problem for us country folks. You have an emergency room, you are in the ER in just a few minutes. We have an emergency? Could be an hour-and-a-half before we get there.

Well, anyway, feel free to continue on with this... if you like... don't matter whether you are country or city, it's all good.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Circuit City has been defunct for quite some time. 

But I digress, you can be both. I know I certainly am. Ive lived in both settings. Being self sufficient as much as possible is something that goes past the city/country thing.

Ive know plenty of people from the city who could rebuild a transmission with their eyes closed and conversely known country people who couldn't grow food if their life depends on it.

People's skill sets vary greatly and ultimately repairing, prepping, harvesting etc etc all comes down to your mindset, what your willing to learn and do and of course utilizing it...

Living in both has it's ups and downs. There's a lot of great places in this country both urban and rural.

Although with that said, the only way I'd go back to the city is a lucrative job opportunity. Maybe try and kickstart Circuit City again.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the chuckle, made me think of my time in Georgia and learned what "over yonder" meant.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

When we give out landline number out it only 4 numbers,since everyone in town knows the exchange
For example "Jenny" says her number is 5309,since the world knows it's 867-5309


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

As always, cows make the best neighbors.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have alittle of both worlds. I was born and lived in Myrtle Beach before the Air Force Base was decommissioned. Back then there was nothing on King's highway except 1 store called the Wacamaw Pottery and a dinky strip mall. Then my father left the Air Force and we came to Connecticut. God how I want to go back to the country...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> When we give out landline number out it only 4 numbers,since everyone in town knows the exchange
> For example "Jenny" says her number is 5309,since the world knows it's 867-5309


Exactly.

And when you dial a wrong number, it's usually... "Oh, hey there Emma! Sorry, I was dialing Jim Smith and missed on the number... while I got you on the phone, how's your sister getting along with that knee replacement she had, she doing OK? My wife took something over for them for supper the day after she got back from the hospital, and I have been meaning to....." and you stay on the phone talking for half an hour... cause you know everybody anyway and wrong numbers are just an opportunity to get caught up on the latest gossip.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> Circuit City has been defunct for quite some time.


Have they now? I don't live in the city, didn't know that. I know the one in Columbia was out by the mall, but... yeah, I don't go out that way, I don't do malls.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Exactly.
> 
> And when you dial a wrong number, it's usually... "Oh, hey there Emma! Sorry, I was dialing Jim Smith and missed on the number... while I got you on the phone, how's your sister getting along with that knee replacement she had, she doing OK? My wife took something over for them for supper the day after she got back from the hospital, and I have been meaning to....." and you stay on the phone talking for half an hour... cause you know everybody anyway and wrong numbers are just an opportunity to get caught up on the latest gossip.


heheh, there is more than one mall in Columbia. You must mean the one on the edge of town because driving in real traffic scares the panties off you.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> heheh, there is more than one mall in Columbia. You must mean the one on the edge of town because driving in real traffic scares the panties off you.


Driving in the city doesn't bother me a bit, from the traffic point of view. Not even a little.

No, it's the "oh hell, what if an EMP hit while I was surrounded by all these people," as unlikely as that is THAT scares the crap out of me. Y'all can have fun with your 2-million neighbors, I'ma be out in the sticks where I have space to breath.

I just can't imagine being stuck in a city during a collapse. That's just&#8230; wow, really not something I would wish on my worst enemy.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> As always, cows make the best neighbors.


The wife and I are cow watchers, make sure they 're out and about across the road...... Gotta have something to do during the day!

Use to live in north west Indiana, Hammond / Scherville area for about 45 years and now in central KY. 8 miles to the closest grocery store and 19 miles to Wal Mart, McDonalds, going north or south. East or west is probably 25/30 miles. We do have a post office and a gas station/mini mart but gas is usually .25 to .30 cents a gallon more so we go to town and save several dollars per fill up. I shoot off my back porch if I want and I've never had anyone even ask what was going on, even going thru 20/30 round magazines in a hurry sometimes. I did take the red neck neighbor to court for dumping garbage and tree stumps in the creek and the stumps took out my foot bridge when the heavy rains come in, but life is good in the country.


----------



## TxBorderCop (Nov 19, 2012)

I've been both. Lived in Houston for years, then South Texas.

Where I live we have one stoplight. The next town over has two roundabouts, and one stoplight on the main drag. 

When we go to the big city of Spokane, I remember why I hate bigger cities, the driving IQ seems to drop in direct correlation to the population. God forbid we have to go to Seattle. Yuck.

I can shoot deer on my own property. I don't. I feed the local does. The first year I was here one of the does had triplets. The littlest one kept getting beat up by it's siblings. I felt bad for the runt, and started putting out deer corn for her. She got to the point she would nudge me as soon as I opened my car door after I got home from work. I would pet her and go get her a bowl of corn. And pet her the whole time. She still comes up to me, though I have changed cars twice (one got totaled and I just traded the other one for a newer one) she still knows it is me. The wife and son could feed her, but she wouldn't let them pet her though. My wife laughs at me, the big tough cop with the soft heart for the underdog. I think some days the doe is more happy to see me than my family!! ROFLMAO.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Pizza Hut is for the day the van pulls in to your town.

You wish you had a dog to walk with you...because it feels odd when neighbors keep stopping to offer you a ride and find out you're out there on foot on Purpose. But if the car Does break down, you have a safe ride home.

The most interesting part to me is how people will have negative stereotypes about Those People...but it doesn't count if you live here and have for awhile. *Insert stereotype here* are bad, because *insert preconceptions here* ... But Kate? She's just Kate.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

No pizza delivery where I live. Kids think McDonalds is a treat, cause it's 45 minuets to the closest one. WalMart, Home Depot, etc. is 45 minuets away. Only one red light in our town.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> When we give out landline number out it only 4 numbers,since everyone in town knows the exchange
> For example "Jenny" says her number is 5309,since the world knows it's 867-5309


When i was a kid....we were 2772


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

If i call that number, who will answer?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Go down my driveway 1000 feet and take a left on a private dirt road. Go approx 1 mile then unlock the gate. Take a left on a two lane asphalt road and go 2 miles to a fork, take left and go 1 more mile to the stop light. 2 Gas Stations, BBQ Joint, Auto Repair Shop, Antique Shop and Hardware Store. Go another 18 miles and the next town has a Home Depot, Ford Dealership and fast food.

Take a Right off my private dirt road onto the asphalt county road and 8 miles is a grocery store and Bojangles Chicken/Biskits. 32 miles later is the beginning of hell.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Go down my driveway 1000 feet and take a left on a private dirt road. Go approx 1 mile then unlock the gate. Take a left on a two lane asphalt road and go 2 miles to a fork, take left and go 1 more mile to the stop light. 2 Gas Stations, BBQ Joint, Auto Repair Shop, Antique Shop and Hardware Store. Go another 18 miles and the next town has a Home Depot, Ford Dealership and fast food.
> 
> Take a Right off my private dirt road onto the asphalt county road and 8 miles is a grocery store and Bojangles Chicken/Biskits. 32 miles later is the beginning of hell.


Dat's what I'm talking about, right there...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I've got friends who live in the city (some in Ferguson no less), and they go out at night, walk around on the streets think nothing of it. No big deal, everyday life.

A few years ago I was out at night at a rural lake (by rural, I mean ACTUALLY rural) with a friend of mine from the city, and as it got dark he started getting really nervious. I asked him "what's up?" and he said "Man, it's getting dark." I said "Yeah, it usually does that about this time of day... you know, sun goes down, that makes the world dark..." He replied "not where I come from, it never gets dark there... wow, this is creepy... don't you think we should head out to the car? Somebody could be out here..."

I tried to explain to him that chances are the only people within a few miles of us were out fishing at dusk or cooking supper around a campfire, but he was spooked. Thought every shadow contained a guy with a chain saw or something... the quiet (only the sound of the bugs) was also freaking him out. 

I'd be the same way walking down a street in the city at night, exactly the same way. I'm no better than he is. I guess we fear what we don't know.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I've got friends who live in the city (some in Ferguson no less), and they go out at night, walk around on the streets think nothing of it. No big deal, everyday life.
> 
> A few years ago I was out at night at a rural lake (by rural, I mean ACTUALLY rural) with a friend of mine from the city, and as it got dark he started getting really nervious. I asked him "what's up?" and he said "Man, it's getting dark." I said "Yeah, it usually does that about this time of day... you know, sun goes down, that makes the world dark..." He replied "not where I come from, it never gets dark there... wow, this is creepy... don't you think we should head out to the car? Somebody could be out here..."
> 
> ...


Being aware of your situation is good,but sounds like your friend isn't prepared, just aware that he is out of his comfort zone, and there is a big difference between the two. He should have been able to pick up on how you were acting and gained some comfort from that.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm a urbanite with lots of soul and very little grey matter.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

the main problem country folks have is trust. they are too nice. city folks don't trust anyone.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

OctopusPrime said:


> the main problem country folks have is trust. they are too nice. city folks don't trust anyone.


I'm from the city but moved to the country so I'm friendly but careful. But make no mistake, I DON'T take prisoners. And if it comes down to between you and me/mine, you will come out last. I may not lie, but the officials may not get the whole truth either.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

"Y'all say things like it's "about 15 minutes away". Country folks don't say minutes, we say miles. It may be 8 miles but that road is twisty, it could take 20 minutes and that's if you don't get behind a tractor or the Carson's cows aren't out again. "


An old friend who drove a truck OTR for a few years told me this story:
He was trying to find his destination to drop off a load and finally stopped to ask a local. The guy said to go thataway three C's So Kieth asks him what the hell he means by 3 Cs.

"See the horizon there, as far as you can see from here?, do that three times and it's there on the left."
Funniest thing was, the directions were spot on.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Guys you can usually tell about, . . . country or city.

I had to develop a test for the gals: ask em if they ever cut up a whole chicken, . . . all of the "no" answers are about 99% citified, . . . out of the "yes" answers, . . . ask em where they found the chicken nuggets.

The "deer in the headlight" look is a dead giveaway, . . . country to them is a place on a map that is different colored than the other parts.

If she giggles and says "oh shucks", . . . yessir, . . . she's a country girl for sure.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I live in a small town near a big city. I am far more comfortable in remote areas.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I moved to rural East Texas for a job back in the mid 80's, I was a SouthEastern kid and all my co-workers knew and poked a little fun at me for being a kid from Alabama. First weekend on the job, my boss (a local native Texan born and bred and 30 years my senior) invited me to a BBQ at his farm and gave me directions. 

He told me, "Slippy my boy, come on down the highway and take a right on FM Rd XXXX... then go past where old man Johnson's place used to be before he died...You'll cross that old creek that dried up during the drought last year and then go ahead and take the first right where we used to go drag racin'. My place is just over yonder, but look for my new mailbox.

I had only been in town for 1 week and had never been to his place before! Too funny..

The old bastard died a month after he retired but came to visit me a month before he retired. I realized how much I loved that old man, (he was a good man to work for)...too late...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> I'm a urbanite with lots of soul and very little grey matter.


You speak truth.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What the hay, I live in a town of 1500, 20 miles either way from a town with 25k. Told my daughter I was going to a biker get-together last year. She says,"Dad, you don't even like people". True words were never spoken, I prefer my own company to that of many others. I only have real friends I can count on with one hand, would go to the death for them. Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

1skrewsloose said:


> What the hay, I live in a town of 1500, 20 miles either way from a town with 25k. Told my daughter I was going to a biker get-together last year. She says,"Dad, you don't even like people". True words were never spoken, I prefer my own company to that of many others. I only have real friends I can count on with one hand, would go to the death for them. Sorry to go off topic.


The older I get, the more I enjoy the company of few.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Driving in the city doesn't bother me a bit, from the traffic point of view. Not even a little.
> 
> No, it's the "oh hell, what if an EMP hit while I was surrounded by all these people," as unlikely as that is THAT scares the crap out of me. Y'all can have fun with your 2-million neighbors, I'ma be out in the sticks where I have space to breath.
> 
> I just can't imagine being stuck in a city during a collapse. That's just&#8230; wow, really not something I would wish on my worst enemy.


Well, maybe my two ex-son-outlaws. I wouldn't mind if it happened to them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the below joke explains the difference between city folk and country folk

A DEA officer stopped at a ranch in Texas, and talked with an old rancher. He told the rancher, "I need to inspect your ranch for illegally grown drugs." The rancher said, "Okay , but don't go in that field over there.....", as he pointed out the location.
The DEA officer verbally exploded saying, " Mister, I have the authority of the Federal Government with me!" Reaching into his rear pants pocket, the arrogant officer removed his badge and proudly displayed it to the rancher. "See this *%^&ing badge?! This badge means I am allowed to go wherever I wish.... On any land !! No questions asked or answers given!! Have I made myself clear?.... do you understand?!!"
The rancher nodded politely, apologized, and went about his chores. A short time later, the old rancher heard loud screams, looked up, and saw the DEA officer running for his life, being chased by the rancher's big Santa Gertrudis bull...... With every step the bull was gaining ground on the officer, and it seemed likely that he'd sure enough get gored before he reached safety. The officer was clearly terrified. The rancher threw down his tools, ran to the fence and yelled at the top of his lungs.....

"Your badge, show him your *%^&ing BADGE!!"


----------

